# [SOLVED] ATI mobility radeon hd 3470



## PBS (May 6, 2009)

Dear Someone,

I need help. I use to be King and had my nose up in the air, I was a vista King but all things come to an end, I lost the battle against the virus and my kingship to Vista was taken! Now I am a price of the XP world…just kidding…

I have an Asus Pro55series, I had to downgrade my notebook due to a virus but XP is a lot better anyway. My graphics card is a “ATI mobility radeon hd 3470” and can’t get it to work. Does anyone know of a driver that will be compatible in windows Xp. My sound also doesn’t work. What should I do?
If anyone can help please

Prince Paul in a broken kingdom.

Help me build my walls.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: ATI mobility radeon hd 3470*

If you Google your card followed with the word DRIVERS you'll find plenty. Here's one.

:http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/item_274606.html


----------



## PBS (May 6, 2009)

*Re: ATI mobility radeon hd 3470*

Thanks Mate I have tried that website but no luck yet. After searching through a couple of forums, I found this website: 

http://www.driverheaven.net/modtool.php. 

I downloaded the Mobility Modder and followed the installation step by step guide.

Downloaded driver software for XP “ATI Catalyst 8.12” from:

http://www.driverheavendownloads.net/ati.htm

Now my driver for XP works really well thanks to this software. 
Paul


----------



## PBS (May 6, 2009)

*Re: ATI mobility radeon hd 3470*

Thanks Mate I have tried that website but no luck yet. After searching through a couple of forums, I found this website: 

http://www.driverheaven.net/modtool.php. 

I downloaded the Mobility Modder and followed the installation step by step guide.

Downloaded driver software for XP “ATI Catalyst 8.12” from:

http://www.driverheavendownloads.net/ati.htm

Now my driver work really fine for XP.

Thanks to this software. 
Paul


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: ATI mobility radeon hd 3470*

HI,
Glad you have it sorted out.

Yes the Mobility Mooder driver tool from 
http://www.driverheaven.net/modtool.php

Helps one to install a modified ATI driver to a mobile computer.

Bill


----------

